# sunrise and sunset



## Seth carter (May 25, 2012)

post up some sunrise and sunset pics dont matter if they are new or old i just like sunrise pics


----------



## Seth carter (May 25, 2012)

here are mine 
sunrise then sunset


----------



## rip18 (May 25, 2012)

Pretty, pretty!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (May 25, 2012)

*Here is one I took near twilight...*

them are nice


----------



## Alicyn (May 25, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## DSGB (May 25, 2012)

Here's one from a few years ago. Ironically, I'll be headed back down that way next week.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (May 25, 2012)

fishlipps'   You out did Yourself the pictures that you exhibited are beautiful thanks for sharing. I AM blown away with them excellent photos.!!!! That third one is AWESOME....


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (May 25, 2012)

laskerknight said:


> fishlipps'   You out did Yourself the pictures that you exhibited are beautiful thanks for sharing. I AM blown away with them excellent photos.!!!! That third one is AWESOME....



wow!...thank you!.....but, you know what they say.....mash that button enough times and you might get lucky....lol

but, seriously....i do love those particular shots....when all you do is point and shoot, it helps when everything falls into place...


----------



## BriarPatch99 (May 25, 2012)

That third shot is "it".... Awesome !!


----------



## cornpile (May 26, 2012)

*Heres a few*

morning and evening


----------



## Hoss (May 26, 2012)

Some beautiful start of the day and end of the day shots.  They sure show that they are all unique.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (May 26, 2012)

Good shots all!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (May 26, 2012)

*Tell Me what You think..*

Hey fishlipp here is a enhance photo of Yours. I couldn't resist. What do You think.??


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (May 26, 2012)

*These phots are beautiful..*

Thanks for sharing.!!!


----------



## quinn (May 27, 2012)

The first is sunrise and the second is sunset!


----------



## Crickett (May 27, 2012)

Beautiful shots y'all!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (May 27, 2012)

laskerknight said:


> Hey fishlipp here is a enhance photo of Yours. I couldn't resist. What do You think.??



i LIKE it!!!!!!!!!...better than the original!!...what did you do?


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (May 28, 2012)

I liked Yours better, Iused my edit feature in My I photo app.


----------



## carver (May 28, 2012)

Winter sunset,Walton county,Ga.


----------



## ThaDuck (May 28, 2012)

From the Hooch


----------



## 1022 (May 29, 2012)

another one


----------



## blood on the ground (May 29, 2012)

This should be a sticky! awesome pics folks!!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (May 29, 2012)

thaducK Beautiful photo of the hooch.Was that sunrise???


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (May 29, 2012)

*Here it is after I monkeyed withit*

Thaduck I had Too play with it ..


----------



## cheeber (May 29, 2012)

A few from Glacier National Park

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/326563_252993404721412_8096644_o.jpg
http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...01381699_100000322633136_854114_1583243_o.jpg
http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/340778_260049547349131_103033_o.jpg


----------



## ThaDuck (May 30, 2012)

laskerknight said:


> thaducK Beautiful photo of the hooch.Was that sunrise???



Thanks, yeah, it was sunrise a couple of years back.


----------



## ThaDuck (May 30, 2012)

laskerknight said:


> Thaduck I had Too play with it ..



I like it!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (May 30, 2012)

thanks Laduck .


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (May 30, 2012)

*What You think.??*

Here is Your other one..


----------

